# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Πληροφορίες για ζακό

## Dimitris2

Καλησπερα ειμαι καινουριοσ και ενδιαφερομε να παρω εναν ζακο αλλα δεν 3ερο τπτ γι αυτο το ειδοσ.εχω ενα ζευγαρι λοβμπερτ και μια κλουβα με παπαγαλακια.μπορειτε να μου πειτε ατι 3ερετε για τουσ ζακο???Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Πληροφοριες για african grey*

----------


## Dimitris2

ναι εχω ενα κλουβι υ46,π45,μ76 και μια κλουβα υ51,5π47μ97,5 πιο ειναι πιο καταληλο για african grey???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Κανένα κλουβί δεν είναι κατάλληλο για κανένα πουλί  αφού έχουν φτερά για να πετούν.Οι διαστάσεις που δίνεις είναι μικρές για μεγάλο παπαγάλο.Πέρα από τις διαστάσεις το κλουβί έχει μεγάλη πόρτα για να μπαίνει και να βγαίνει ο παπαγάλος εύκολα;Έχει οριζόντια κάγκελα και κατάλληλο κενό μεταξύ τους έτσι ώστε να σκαρφαλώνει αλλά και να μην κινδυνεύει το κεφάλι του να σφηνωθεί μέσα;Το υλικό που έχει το κλουβί σου είναι ασφαλές για τον παπαγάλο;Είναι ανοξείδωτο η έχει χρώμα γιατί οι παπαγάλοι δαγκώνουν και μπορεί το χρώμα να αποβεί επικίνδυνο για την υγεία του.*
 
*Διαστάσεις θα δεις παρακάτω* 

*Διαστάσεις κλουβιών*

----------


## Dimitris2

ΤΟ ΚΛΟΥΒΙ:Το κλουβί είναι άσπρο,έχει κάθετα κάγκελα με 1 cm απόσταση.Η πόρτα είναι πολύ μεγάλη.Εξάλλου στο κλουβί θα μένει λίγες ώρες!!Εκτος αυτό ο "ξαδερφος" μου είχε ένα ζακό σε ένα ολόιδιο κλουβί και ο παπαγάλος ήταν πολύ άνετα!!! 
Η ΚΛΟΥΒΑ:Έχει μπλε χρώμα,κάθετα κάγκελα με 1cm απόσταση.Οι "πορτες" του είναι μικρές αλλα αν μπει εκεί ο παπαγάλος θα ανοίξω μια μεγαλύτερη.

*Οι κανόνες του φόρουμ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΟΥΝ ξεκάθαρα τα Greeklish.* 
*Μαρία*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δημήτρη σε παρακαλώ να γράφεις Ελληνικά είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ.όπως το περιγράφεις δεν είναι κατάλληλα αυτά που μας λές.Το ότι το είχε ο αδερφός σου δεν σημαίνει κάτι και δεν ξέρεις αν ήταν άνετα.Βάλε φωτογραφίες για να το δούμε.Εγώ μόνο και μόνο λόγω διάστασης και κάθετων κάγκελων το θεωρώ ακατάλληλο.

----------


## Dimitris2

Δεν μπορο να ανεβασω!!!!

----------


## Dimitris2

η φοτο του κλουβιου ειναι αυτι που εχω στο αβαταρ μ τορα το κλουβι εχει λοβμπερτ αλλα αν με το καλο παρω ζακο 8α μπει εκει!!!αλλα το παπαγλαλο του 3αδερφου μου τον εβλεπα κα8ε μερα(επιδι μενει και του εκανα παρεα για 2 ωρεσ)ηταν μια χαρα και σκαρφαλονε και ηταν δραστιριοσ(με το ιδοακριβοσ κλουβι!!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## vagelis76

> Δεν μπορο να ανεβασω!!!!



το φόρουμ έχει δύο εργαλεία για να ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες πολύ εύκολα. 
Πρωτ' απ' όλα για να απαντήσεις επιλέγεις *"Εξελιγμένη Επεξεργασία"*.

Στη σελίδα που βγαίνει, λίγο πιο χαμηλά, θα δεις *"Display the upload form from Photobucket"* και ακόμα λίγο πιο κάτω "Upload your images to Imageshack".

To *photobucket* και το *imageshack*, είναι 2 διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν ιντερνετικά άλμπουμ φωτογραφιών.
*
Για να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες μέσω imageshack:*

Εφόσον δεν έχεις γραφτεί σε καμία απο αυτές τις δύο υπηρεσίες, πιο πρακτικό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις το *imageshack*.

- Πατάς το κουμπάκι "Αναζήτηση" που βρίσκεται κάτω     απο τη φράση "Upload your images to imageshack" και επιλέγεις απο τον     υπολογιστή σου τη φωτογραφία που θέλεις να ανεβάσεις.

- Αφού επιλέξεις τη φωτογραφία σου πατάς το κουμπάκι "host it".

- Θα σου ανοίξει ένα καινούριο tab με τη φωτογραφία     σου ανεβασμένη και κάτι κωδικούς απο κάτω. Απο αυτούς μαυρίζεις  αυτόν    που λέγεται "Forum thumbnail". Μετά κάνεις επάνω του δεξί κλικ  και    επιλέγεις "Αντιγραφή".

- Επιστρέφεις στο φόρουμ, πατάς επάνω στο πεδίο που γράφεις το μήνυμα δεξί κλικ, και επιλέγεις "Επικόλληση".



Αν έχεις λογαριασμούς σε κάποια απο αυτές τις υπηρεσίες τα πράγματα     είναι πιο απλά, γιατί μιά φωτογραφία που την έχεις ανεβάσει απο πριν     π.χ. στο photobucket, δεν χρειάζεται να την ξαναανεβάσεις.

*πως ανεβάζω φώτο ..???*

----------


## Dimitris2

Ευχαριστω με βοη8ισεσ παρα πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## christos78

γεια σου Δημητρη !!καλη η επιλογη σου για ζακο αλλα περα απο το κλουβι που ειναι σημαντικο θελει κ συνεχη φροντιδα κ ασχολια γιατι ειναι υψηλης νοημοσυνης πουλι κ βαριεται ευκολα.προτεινω λοιπον να ενημερωθεις σωστα για το αν εισαι ετομος να του προσφερεις ολα αυτα.ξεκινα μελετη.φιλια.....

----------


## Dimitris2

μπορεισ εσυ χρηστομε ενιμερωσεισ???

----------


## christos78

τι θελεις να μαθεις ακριβως?ενημερωσου πρωτα απο το φορουμ κ απο το internet κ οτι θελεις εδω ειμαι...

----------


## Dimitris2

Θελω να μα8ω για την φροντιδα τουσ πρεπει να ειμαι κα8ε μερα απο πανο του(για τροφι και νερο μονο)οταν 8α ερ8ει για προτη φορα σπιτι ποσ να τον κανο να με εμπιστευτι και να τον ε3ιμεροσο???

----------


## HommoSapiens

Πρέπει να αφιερώνεις καθημερινά τουλάχιστον 1 ώρα παίζοντας μαζί του(άμεση επαφή) και τουλάχιστον 3-4 ώρες έμμεση(πχ να είσαι στον ίδιο χώρο κτλ).

Αν τον πάρεις ταισμένο στο χέρι(εξημερωμένο) δεν χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια για εξημέρωση. Φρόντισε ο παπαγάλος να σε συνηθίσει. Για παράδειγμα μην τον αφήσεις με τροφή και νερό και κάτσεις να τον βλέπεις. Ταιζέ τον συχνά από το δικό σου χέρι.


Μην ξεχνάς πως οι παπαγάλοι δεν είναι εξημερωμένα πουλιά(ανεξάρτητα αν είναι ταισμένοι στο χέρι). Για να διατειρήσουν αυτή την Α εξημέρωση πρέπει να ασχολείσε μαζί τους. Το οτι είναι ''εξημερωμένοι'' δεν σημαίνει ότι θα τον αφήσεις 2 εβδομάδες χωρίς να σχολείσαι ιδιάιτερα μαζί του και μετά ο παπαγάλος να σε εμπιστέυεται και να σε ακούει....

----------


## Lucky13

Τα Κλουβιά που αναφέρεις οπως είπαν και οι προλαλίσαντες ειναι εξερετικά μικρά για ένα τέτοιο πουλί και οι ώρες που λες οτι θα είναι λίγες είμαι σίγουρος πως θα τα φέρει έτσι η ζωή που θα αυξηθούν !!είσαι έτοιμος να δαπανείσεις ένα αρκετά μεγάλο ποσό (900-1200euro) για να πάρεις αυτο το θαυμάσιο πλάσμα δωσε αλλα 200-300eyro και παρε και ένα αντάξιο κλουβί και άφου διαβάσεις όπως σου είπαν στο φορουμ και ενημερωθείς ρώτα και τους κατόχους τέτοιων πουλιών να σου συστησουν ενα κτηνίατρο που να ξέρει απο πτήνα γιατι απ οσο έχω καταλάβει η πλειοψηφία των κτηνιάτρων ειναι άσχετοι με τα πουλιά!!κατα τα άλλα για μένα ψάξε να βρείς κάποιον εκτροφέα και μην το παρεισς απο πετ σοπα! αν ασχοληθείς μαζί του θα σε ανταμίψει το πουλί ειναι φοβερό!!! αλι απο εμάς που δεν μπορούμε να το αποκτήσουμε <<προς το παρόν>>!!!!!!!

φιλικά!!

----------

